
Around Europe in four days: StartupBus Europe 2016 is back - lvbreda
http://startupticker.ch/en/news/july-2016/around-europe-in-four-days-startupbus-europe-2016-is-back
======
herbst
I cant imagine coding in a bus, otherwise this sounds awesome.

